# APHA Mare Conformation



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

cute mare I'd like to see more bone to her but overall nice looking horse


----------



## SugarNSpice (Mar 26, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## FaceTheMusic (Dec 28, 2012)

She is a bit downhill with a long back. It's hard to tell by the angle of the photos but it looks like she has a slightly upright shoulder and she also appears camped out behind and cow hocked. 

She is also very cute and she reminds me of my mare.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Pretty much what FaceTheMusic said.
Steep shoulder angle, though not a bad neck set
Really hard to tell about the front legs. They almost look slightly over at the knee
Back is long
Bum high
Hindquarters are ok
Back legs look alright aswell, though they do appear cowhocked to a degree


----------



## fadedbluejean (Sep 22, 2012)

aw shes really cute i love bays


----------



## SugarNSpice (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks again!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

the pic form the hind, dont think it is cow hocked, she may be a tag bow legged as her hocks appear apart and her pasterns seem close together. would need a better shot from the rear. she does appear down hill and butt high, but she looks really cute


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

She's gorgeous!!! I love her color!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

She stands close behind and is a bit sickle hocked. she is built down hill so probably is difficult to collect (does she do western pleasure?). Her hocks are adequate.. would like to see them larger. She appears tied in at the knee and perhaps back at the knee (first photo). Her bone is a bit light. Shoulder is a bit steep and muttony with a low set to the point of shoulder. Her gaskins are quite light and he back is long. 

She is a lovely blood bay, nice neck, nice expression and she fits together in spite of her flaws. Her turn out shows a lot of pride.


----------



## SugarNSpice (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks!.....The second picture (the one from behind) I believe she was in the process of moving one of her hind legs so I think that throws off the perception a bit, but she does tend to stand close behind. I need to take some actual conformation photos, I just did this on a whim after looking through the thread. Impatient I guess 

As for western pleasure, it's not her best class but she does do it. By just looking at her, what would you think her conformation would lean towards as far as discipline?


----------

